# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Հերպես

## varduuhi

Հերպեսը աշխարհի ամենատարածված հիվանդությունեից մեկն է: Սովորական հերպեսով վարակված է աշխարհի բնակչության մոտ 90 տոկոսը:  Վարակի 8 տեսակ կա, որոնցից առավել տարածված է 2 տեսակը` *շրթնային հերպես*, որը երբեմն վարակում է նաև աչքի եղջերաթաղանթը, և *սեռական օրգանների հերպես:*
Հիվանդությունը սրվում է հատկապես գարնանը, երբ եղանակը առավել փոփոխական է: 

Եթե հերպեսի վարակը տարածվում է, ապա պատճառը վարակակիրների անգիտակից ու անտեղյակ լինելն է: Եկեք գրենք մեզ ծանոթ միջոցների մասին, որոնք օգնում են կանխել հերպեսի զարգացումը:

----------


## Tanamasi

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է այն արտահայտվում՝ ախտանիշները որո՞նք են։

----------


## varduuhi

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է այն արտահայտվում՝ ախտանիշները որո՞նք են։


Հաճախ շուրթերի մոտ բշտիկներ են առաջանում, որ համարվում է մրսածության նշան: Դա հերպեսի այսպես ասած ամենաահավոր տեսակը չէ: Բշտիկները ցավոտ են լինում: Դրանց պայթելուց հետո քոր է առաջանում: Եթե առաջին անգամն է բշտիկացանը, կարող է ուղեկցվել նաև բարձր ջերմությամբ: Հերպեսը կարելի է միայն կանգնեցնել, չթողնել, որ զարգանա, բայց բուժում ավաղ չունի :Sad:

----------


## Tanamasi

Երևի փոխանցվում էլ է սեռական ուղղով ու բերնով, այդպես չէ՞։

----------


## varduuhi

Հերպեսով վարակվում են` շփվելով վարակակրի հետ: Ինչևէ, հիվանդության նշանները նկատելու դեպքում պետք է խուսափել ինտիմ շփումներից :Bad:  :Nono:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աշխարհում շատ տարածված հիվանդություն է, կարծեմ ամենատարածված հիվանդությունների ցանկում կարիեսից հետո երկրորդն է հիվանդների քանակով: Հերպեսը անբուժելի է, հերպիգելի օգնությամբ հնարավոր է կարճ ժամանակում վերացնել բշտիկները, բայց վերջնական բուժել չի լինում:

----------


## Tanamasi

Իսկ բացի բշտիկներից երևի էլի՞ ինչ որ լուրջ հետևանքներ է ունենում։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ բացի բշտիկներից երևի էլի՞ ինչ որ լուրջ հետևանքներ է ունենում։


Դրանից վատ ինչ կարող է լինել? Պատկերացրու ամեն անգամ մրսելուց դեմքիդ վրա ցավոտ բշտիկներ են հայտնվում, եթե գել չքսես կարող է երկու շաբաթ մնա.... Բացի դրանից վարակիչ հիվանդություն է, պետք է շատ զգույշ լինել

----------


## Tanamasi

> Դրանից վատ ինչ կարող է լինել? Պատկերացրու ամեն անգամ մրսելուց դեմքիդ վրա ցավոտ բշտիկներ են հայտնվում, եթե գել չքսես կարող է երկու շաբաթ մնա.... Բացի դրանից վարակիչ հիվանդություն է, պետք է շատ զգույշ լինել


Դե ասենք վաղաժամ մահ, կամ ներքին օրգանների փտտում, իմունիտետի թուլացում։

----------


## varduuhi

Հերպեսի բշտիկներին կարող եք Զովիրաքս քսել: Կա և աչքի,  և շրթունքի համար նախատեսված Զովիրաքս: Կան նաև դրանց դեղահաբերը, եթե վարակը շատ է անհանգստացնում: Եղած դեղամիջոցներից թանկն է, բայց շատ արդյունավետ է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հերպեսի վարակումը կանխելու մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է: Ինչպես կասեր մեր դասախոսներից մեկը, միայն խուլ գյուղերում ապրողները, որոնք աշխարհի հետ կապ չունեն, վարակված չեն հերպեսով:

Իսկ «անբուժելի» ասելը խիստ սխալ արտահայտություն է: Այն բուժելի է, անհետանում է հիմնական հիվանդությունը բուժելուց հետո, բայց այլ հարց է, որ վիրուսը շարունակում է մնալ օրգանիզմում: Նորից նույն դասախոսը պատկերավոր կնկարագրեր, որ հերպեսը լինում է կա՛մ արթուն, կա՛մ քնած վիճակում: Արթնացած ժամանակ արյան մեջ կարելի է հայտնաբերել իմունոգլոբուլին M հերպեսի վիրուսի նկատմամբ: Այն հատկապես վտանգավոր է կանանց մոտ, քանի որ կա՛մ անպտղության, կա՛մ վիժումների պատճառ է դառնում: 

Սա հասարակ հերպեսն էր: Մնացած տեսակներից ավելի վատն է հերպես զոստերի վիրուսը: Գիտնականները պնդում են, որ դա նույն ջրծաղկի հարուցիչն է: Ավելի մեծ տարիքում իմունադեֆիցիտային վիճակների ժամանակ այն կարող է նորից զարգանալ: Առանձնահատկությունն այն է, որ ցանը տարածվում է նյարդերի ուղղությամբ: Հիմնականում դրանք միջկողային նյարդերն են: Բայց կարող է լինել նաև եռորյակ նյարդի ախտահարում: Եվ եթե դրա առաջին ճյուղն է, ապա կարող է նույնիսկ բերել աչքի մեռուկացման:

----------

Tig (03.12.2009)

----------


## Երևան Ջան

Նախ ասեմ շատ շնորհակալություն օգտակար տեղեկությունների համար
Խորհրդի կարիք եմ զգում եթե որևէ մեկը կարողանա օգնել ինձ անչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ

Մայրիկիս մարմնի վրա մի քանի ամիս առաջ բշտիկներ առաջացան, շատ ցավոտ էին և քոր էին տալիս: Գնացինք բժշկի. նա ասաց որ հերպես է, բացատրեց,որոշ տեղեկություններ տվեց հիվանդության մասին և դեղեր նշանակեց
Անկեղծ ասած ես դեղերին չեմ հավատում և չեմ թողնում որ մայրս իր դեղերն ընդունի
Իմանալով, որ եթե իմունային համակարը լավացնենք ապա կանցնի այն, սկսեցի ամեն առավոր պատրաստել նրա համար հյութեր որոշ կանաչ բանջարեղեններից, օրինակ կանաչ պղպեղ, գազար և այն 
Չեմ կարող ասել որ հաճույքով է խմում, բայց պատկերացրեք անցան բշտիկները
Սակայն երբ նա դադարեցնում է հյութեր խմելը, նորից սկսվու է 

Խնդրում եմ.   մի բուժման մեթոդ ասել, որը կկարողանա բուժել հերպեսը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե մարմնի վրա է, եթե նյարդերի ուղղությամբ է, ենթադրում եմ, որ հերպես զոստեր է: Այս դեպքում ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ է պարզել, թե ինչու է մայրիկի իմուն համակարգն այդքան պասիվ. պետք է բուժել առաջնային հիվանդությունը:

----------


## varduuhi

> Մնացած տեսակներից ավելի վատն է հերպես զոստերի վիրուսը: Գիտնականները պնդում են, որ դա նույն ջրծաղկի հարուցիչն է: Ավելի մեծ տարիքում իմունադեֆիցիտային վիճակների ժամանակ այն կարող է նորից զարգանալ: Առանձնահատկությունն այն է, որ ցանը տարածվում է նյարդերի ուղղությամբ: Հիմնականում դրանք միջկողային նյարդերն են: Բայց կարող է լինել նաև եռորյակ նյարդի ախտահարում: Եվ եթե դրա առաջին ճյուղն է, ապա կարող է նույնիսկ բերել աչքի մեռուկացման:


էս վերջին հատվածն ինձ հետաքրքրեց: Հատկապես աչքի հետ կապված: StrangeLittleGirl ջան, եթե կարող ես մանրամասնիր, լավ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ մանրամասներ են պետք: Եթե հարցեր կան, տուր, թե չէ ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ գրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## varduuhi

> Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ մանրամասներ են պետք: Եթե հարցեր կան, տուր, թե չէ ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ գրեմ


Ինձ կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում է հերպեսի հետևանքով վնասված եղջերաթաղանթի հետ ինչ կարելի է անել: Իսկ դու մասնագիտական կապ ունես?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես 6-րդ կուրսի ուսանող եմ: Որքան գիտեմ, փոփոխություններն անդարձելի են լինում: Այսինքն, տեսողության լրիվ վերականգնում չի կարող լինել: Շատ-շատ կոսմետիկ միջամտություններ արվեն:

----------


## varduuhi

> Ես 6-րդ կուրսի ուսանող եմ: Որքան գիտեմ, փոփոխություններն անդարձելի են լինում: Այսինքն, տեսողության լրիվ վերականգնում չի կարող լինել: Շատ-շատ կոսմետիկ միջամտություններ արվեն:


Իսկ հնարավոր է եղջերաթաղանթի ամբողջական կամ մասնակի փոխում, կամ պատվաստում?  Ինչվատ ու լավ  հետևանքներ են հնարավոր?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում պրոցեսը եղջրաթաղանթով չի ավարտվում, այսինքն՝ մենակ եղջրաթաղանթի փոխպատվաստմամբ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Իսկ հետևանքը չի կարող լավ լինել: Հիմնականում դիտվում է ամբողջական աչքի մեռուկացում: Այդ դեպքում միակ հնարավոր բանը, որ կարելի է անել, աչքի պրոտեզավորումն է զուտ կոսմետիկ նպատակներով:

----------


## varduuhi

> Ասեմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում պրոցեսը եղջրաթաղանթով չի ավարտվում, այսինքն՝ մենակ եղջրաթաղանթի փոխպատվաստմամբ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Իսկ հետևանքը չի կարող լավ լինել: Հիմնականում դիտվում է ամբողջական աչքի մեռուկացում: Այդ դեպքում միակ հնարավոր բանը, որ կարելի է անել, աչքի պրոտեզավորումն է զուտ կոսմետիկ նպատակներով:


Իմ ասած դեպքում վնասված է  աչքի եղջերաթաղանթից միայն մի փոքրիկ հատված, բայց էդ վնասված մասն ընկնում է բիբի վրա ու տեսողությանը խանգարում է` մոտ 10 տոկոս: Սկզբում էդ սպիացած մասը նկատելի էր, բայց բուժումներից հետո դարձել է համարյա աննկատ: Լավ լուսավորության ժամանակ երևում է, ասենք արևի լույսի տակ: Աչքը առողջ է, հատակը մաքուր է, մենակ էդ արտաքին մի շերտն է վնասված:

----------


## Dayana

մամա ջան  :Sad:  էս ինչ վախենալու հիվանդությունա  :Sad:  իսկ դրանով չվարակվելու համար ի՞նչ կարելի է անել։ Մեկ էլ կսեք, հերպեսը հո "օդակաթիլային" եղանակով չի՞ փոխանցվում։  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ ասած դեպքում վնասված է աչքի եղջերաթաղանթից միայն մի փոքրիկ հատված, բայց էդ վնասված մասն ընկնում է բիբի վրա ու տեսողությանը խանգարում է` մոտ 10 տոկոս: Սկզբում էդ սպիացած մասը նկատելի էր, բայց բուժումներից հետո դարձել է համարյա աննկատ: Լավ լուսավորության ժամանակ երևում է, ասենք արևի լույսի տակ: Աչքը առողջ է, հատակը մաքուր է, մենակ էդ արտաքին մի շերտն է վնասված:


Բա որ էդքան գիտես, ինձ ինչու՞ ես հարցնում: Բայց հաստա՞տ հերպես զոստեր է եղել:




> էս ինչ վախենալու հիվանդությունա  իսկ դրանով չվարակվելու համար ի՞նչ կարելի է անել։ Մեկ էլ կսեք, հերպեսը հո "օդակաթիլային" եղանակով չի՞ փոխանցվում։


Արմի՛ն ջան, շատ էլ լավ օդակաթիլային է փոխանցվում  :LOL:  Բայց պիտի քեզ հանգստացնեմ: Նախ, դա նույն ջրծաղիկի վիրուսն է: Երկրորդ, արտահայտվում է միայն իմունային անբավարարության ժամանակ  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Արմի՛ն ջան, շատ էլ լավ օդակաթիլային է փոխանցվում  Բայց պիտի քեզ հանգստացնեմ: Նախ, դա նույն ջրծաղիկի վիրուսն է: Երկրորդ, արտահայտվում է միայն իմունային անբավարարության ժամանակ


 :Sad:  փաստորեն կարող է մեզանից ցանկացածի մոտ այն լինել, ուղղակի թաքնված  :Sad:  ճիշտ հասկացա՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տենց դեմք մի ընդունիր  :LOL:  Բոլորիս մոտ էլ էդ վիրուսը կա, բայց խորը քուն է մտել:

----------


## Dayana

> Տենց դեմք մի ընդունիր  Բոլորիս մոտ էլ էդ վիրուսը կա, բայց խորը քուն է մտել:


դե որ ասում ես  :Blush:  մերսի Բյուր ջան, հուսով եմ ինքը չի էլ արթնանա  :Blush:  

Հ.Գ. Էս գիտելիքներով Հայաստանից ոչ մի տեղ չգնաս  :Smile:

----------


## varduuhi

> Բա որ էդքան գիտես, ինձ ինչու՞ ես հարցնում: Բայց հաստա՞տ հերպես զոստեր է եղել:


Բյուր ջան ցավոք ստիպված եմ եղել էդ հիվանդության մասին բավականին իմանալ: Մեզ ասացին, որ դա նոււյն հերպեսի վիրուսն է: Չգիտեմ, դա հերպես զոստեր է, թե չէ` /ճիշտն ասած լավ էլ չհասկացա դա ինչ է :Blush: /, բայց նշանակված բոլոր բուժումները հերպեսի դեմ էին: Անհանգստացնողը մնացած սպին է, որ խանգարում է տեսողությանը, ու ուզում եմ իմանամ վիրահատական միջամտության հետևանքները:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բնակչության մեծ մասի մոտ առկա է հերպեսի վիրուսը, որը հաճախ արտահայտվում է բերանի խոռոչի շուրջը ի հայտ գալով։ Ի՞նչպես դրա դեմն առնել, կամ ինչ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել արդեն ի հայտ եկած հերպեսը բուժելու համար։

----------


## ministr

Ինչքան գիտեմ աչքի դեպքում Зовиракс-ը օգնում ա...եթե չեմ սխալվում:

----------

comet (03.12.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ինչքան գիտեմ աչքի դեպքում Зовиракс-ը օգնում ա...եթե չեմ սխալվում:


Աչքի հերպեսը ո՞րն ա  :Xeloq: :

 Ես գիտեմ, որ բերանի շուրջը առաջացող հերպեսի դեպքում սառույցն է օգնում: Բայց սառույցը պետք է դնել այն ժամանակ, երբ որ զգում ես, որ նոր-նոր պիտի դուրս գա հերպեսը: Ուշացնելու դեպքում չի ազդում: Մամայիս միշտ օգնել է  :Smile: :

----------


## ministr

> Աչքի հերպեսը ո՞րն ա :


Դուրս ա տալիս կոպի ներսում օրինակ... ու ինֆեկցիան անցնումա աչքի մեջ:

Էդ հերպեսը շատ այլանդակ բանա...

----------

Մանուլ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

հերպեսը վիրուսային հիվանդությունա
տարբերում են 2 տեսակի հերպես`
սովորական հերպես - ընկնելով օրգանիզմ պահպանվում է օրգանիզմում ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում
գոտկային հերպես - առաջանում է ջրծաղիկի վիրուսի պատճառով, հիմնականում վարակվում են երեխաները, վարակում է մաշկը և նյարդերը
սովորական հերպեսն էլ լինում է
սովորական հերպեսի վիրուս 1 - բերանի շուրջն է հանդիպում
սովորական հերպեսի վիրուս 2 - վարակում է սեռական օրգանները
Այժմյան բժշկությամբ հերպեսի սովորական տեսակը անբուժելի հիվանդություն է թեև կան դեղամիջոցներ որոնք որոշակիորոնե ճնշում են այդ վիրուսի կենսագործունեությունը: հերնց հերպես բառը առաջացել է հունարեն «սողալ» բառից: այն պահպանվում է ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում և դեռ հին ժամանակներից ունի լայն տարածում: 
կենսաբանական ակտիվ նյութեր և դեղամիջոցներ
Ացիկլովիր  - կա ինչպես հաբերով այնպես էլ քսուքների տեսքով, դեղերը `  Зовиракс
ֆամցիկլովիր  - ունի բարձր էֆեկտիվություն նման է ացիկլովիրին, դեղերը` Фамвир
վալացիկլովիր - դեղերը` Валтрекс
սովորական պայմաններում հերպեսի չարտահայտվելու պատճառը մարդու իմունային համակարգն է որը ճնշում է վիրուսի կենսագործունեությունը, իսկ երբ իմունիտետը թուլանում է վիրուսը սկսում է ակտիվորեն բազմանալ:

----------

Tig (03.12.2009), Yeghoyan (02.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.12.2009), յոգի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Հերպեսի մասին թեմա Ակումբում կար, նորաբաց թեման միացվել է հնին։ Թեմայով հետաքրքրվողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ նաև թեմայի առաջին գրառումները։*

----------

Դատարկություն (03.12.2009)

----------


## comet

> Ինչքան գիտեմ աչքի դեպքում Зовиракс-ը օգնում ա...եթե չեմ սխալվում:


Զովիրաքսը հերպեսի դեմ լավագույն դեղամիջոցն է: Կա և աչքի և շրթունքի համար նախատեսված զովիրաքս, ինչպես նաև փոխարինող` անցիկլովիր, եթե չեմ սխալվում: 
Եթե հիվանդությունը համեմատաբար թեթև է ընթանում, կարելի է միայն այդ մազերով լավացնել վիճակը: Ավելի խոր բարդությունների դեպքում մազի հետ միաժամանակ նշանակվում է նաև զովիրաքսի տաբլետկաներ: Աչքի հերպեսի դեպքում նաև հակաբորբոքային կաթիլներ ու վիտամիններ: 
Ամեն դեպքում պետք է անպայման խորհրդակցել բժիշկի հետ:

----------


## Tig

Դե ահագին բաներ արդեն գրածա հերպեսի մասին: Մի քանի ավելացում միայն:

Բեռանի շուրջ բշտիկներ առաջանալուց բացի բշտիկներ կարող են առաջանալ նաև քթանցքի մեջ և քորելու դեպքում վերածվում են վերքերի: Քսուկ դեղամիջոցներից կա նաև Հերպեվիրի քսուկը, որը 10 օրվա ընթացքում, 4 ժամը մեկ քսելուց, վերացնում է բերանի շուրջ ու քթի մեջ առաջացած վերքերը և բշտիկները: Այն կարելի է նաև քսել պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար: Այսինքն, եթե քթի մեջ կամ շուրջը, կամ բերանի շուրջը քոր եք զգում պիտի քսեք քսուկը, որպիսի կանխվի բշտիկների առաջացումը: Ցավոք վիրուսը վերջանկանապես օրգանիզմից հեռացնելու միջոցներ դեռևս անհայտ են:

հ.գ. հա մեկ էլ վիտամին C խմեք իմունիտետը բարձրացնելու համար:

----------


## իզա

ես գիտեմ  որ  հերպեսի  ժամանակ  խորհուրդ  է  տրվում  նաեվ  օգտագործել  կարագը ու
ասպիրինը : Իրար  հետ լավ տրորելուց  հետո  քսել  շրթունքի  միայն  այն  մասին  որտեղ 
առաջացել  է  հերպեսը: :Hands Up:

----------

